# When did you guys sign Oliver miller?



## Jamel Irief

I tuned into the end of the game and saw him out there wearing number 60?


----------



## hobojoe

Sweetney's showing up out of shape, huh? Dude hasn't been in the league in almost 5 years, I guess he doesn't really care about getting back in.


----------



## Bogg

The shame of it all is that Sweetney could have been good. It's not like he wasted all-star potential, but as a guy with good size and post moves he could've made a solid starter.


----------



## Dornado

Word is when he was on the Bulls he worked his ass off, but the weight stayed on. Who knows.... he does have great footwork, for what that's worth.


----------



## Diable

Sweetney was never going to be more than a scrub. He's an undersized and overweight low post scorer, and he was not that good at that. He's a poor man's Marcus Fizer.


----------



## Bogg

Dornado said:


> Word is when he was on the Bulls he worked his ass off, but the weight stayed on. Who knows.... *he does have great footwork, for what that's worth*.


That's the thing, if he had been able to keep his weight down to even what Glen Davis weighed at his heaviest it wouldn't have been a problem to stick in the league. It's just really tough to be a professional basketball player at 330 pounds, unless you're built like Shaq. Unfortunately, Sweetney's 6'7", not 7'1".


----------



## Jamel Irief

I didn't even recognize him. He's embarrassingly fat.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Jamel Irief said:


> I tuned into the end of the game and saw him out there wearing number 60?


He wanted the number 360 for his weight but the NBA refused him.


----------



## E.H. Munro

The Celtics attempted to waive Barbecue Sweets today, but he was too fat so they rolled him instead.


----------



## jaw2929

LoL, some brutal fat-jokes there. Admittedly very funny. I remember Oliver Miller, whatta pig!


----------



## 29380

:booker:


----------



## Laker Freak

He has to have some kind of weight disorder. I don't understand how's it even possible for someone who plays basketball for a living to be that fat.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Knicks4life said:


> :booker:


It's good to see that his NBDL team is letting him use a weight appropriate number.


----------



## jaw2929

He's actually fatter than O.Miller, isn't he?


----------



## Dre

That's a heart attack waiting to happen


----------

